
Free Books for Machine Learning and Data Science - doener
http://www.kdnuggets.com/2017/04/10-free-must-read-books-machine-learning-data-science.html
======
ivan_ah
I highly recommend Goodfellow et al.'s deep learning book:
[http://www.deeplearningbook.org/](http://www.deeplearningbook.org/)

Part 1 of the book has a nice introduction to machine learning concepts so it
makes the book accessible even for people new to the field.

